# ****Friday Pics****



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies! PLEASE click photo for recipe
Srayed water on the kids because they would not let me water my lawn peacefully, I loved it


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My 87y/o dad with another big Op, last week they caught a 45-50lb this week it was a 60lber


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bob Boudreaux was the man in charge at a golf tournament benefiting the Texas sentinels. I did not understand Bob was a war hero.This tournament was the best one ever it builds houses and helps wounded warriors.







Gold pink!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

A recent trip to Mumbai and then Surat. It was good to get back to the USA. International travel make me appreciate that we live in the greatest country. Period.

1 - So this was Micheal Jackson. His claim to fame was he was the worlds greatest break dancing monkey. I'm cringing in the picture because he went Mike Tyson and bit my head and ear. Sadly, I didn't get to see the act. He still wanted 300 rupees after the biting and we could not agree on a price. Maybe next time Micheal....

2 - Bamboo scaffold. no thanks. see the guy?

3 - Housing in just outside Surat. Unbelievable poverty. It's humbling and makes me thankful for all we have. 

4 - Brother spraying brother.

5 - A very proud boy with his first place fishing trophy.

6 - My bride relaxing after Angie's half crazy marathon. She finished second in her group.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Found this hog nose hiding under wood in my backyard


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kewl hognose! 

This is my contribution to ******* engineering. It works too and not one inch of duct tape was used. Even Gilbert doesn't have one of these. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

My brother says I take weird pics...I say I just enjoy life =)


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

No duct tape? No self respecting ******* is duct tape free. You must have some mad skillz


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

the road to the new house is starting to look better.



here's my pride and joy.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Opie is getting big














Little nephew hanging out on the brazos and doing donuts in his new ride


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

News to me........


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

*Hope to close in a few weeks*

Our little slice of Texas heaven.. Hope to close before June.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sandy and Willie P getting down on some oysters!!!!!


A roof job I have going on !!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Couple of nice gators first one was about 11ft and the female behind him was about 8-9ft. Wish i could have gotten a pic of the one i saw about a month ago he was a tree breaker for sure made these two look like babies.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good to the last lick...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Good to the last lick...


hahaha


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Last weekend in POC fishing with my buddy. Fishing with Bass Assassins. Caught about 30 reds. It was amazing how many measured 19 inches! Kept our 6 reds and two nice trout.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

My dog cheating on her hunt test.










Styling.....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> News to me........


 That's pretty cool JQ, only thing is not all of them work right unless my key board is stupid


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> That's pretty cool JQ, only thing is not all of them work right unless my key board is stupid


Could be user error. :biggrin:


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday!

Beer CHEEKEN
Fish Tacos
Flat fish
Boys school pic
Fayette county lake


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Baby girl is getting all grown up...







Baboon skull. Huge teeth...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Prepare the Table....*

It was another good week for eats.. Veggie $ales are going good right now.

99 cent a pound Crawfeech

Stuffed Orzo Peppers

Creole Salad

Feech Tacos part 1 - Smoked Tomato Crema, Tomatillo Salsa, Chipotle Crema, Slaw


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

*Symbols*

Attached Images
My one & only alt-248 will make the degree symbol!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Table Set*

Feech Tacos Parts 2 - Mango - Habenero Sauce, Chipotle Salsa and Roasted Tomato Creama

Chipotle Cheeken n Roasted Veggies

Orange Ginger Chops with Grilled Asparagus Risotto

Buuuuurrrrrrppppp...

--------------------------------------------------------

Caught the Mom that has been in the attic raising some lil **** last night. Time to cut through the sheetrock for the babies.

Tug a War


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Robert earl keen
Uncle Si on stage



















Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Its that time again


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Frisbee Dog Action


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Cool Pics!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Few from the boat house. Fishing has been good last week or two.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nascar Race and the pig.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

FISH ON said:


> Few from the boat house. Fishing has been good last week or two.


That's from your boat house? Man what I'd do to beable to catch a mess of crappie from my house. Why the fish fry? Haven't had some good ol fried crappie in a good while!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> That's pretty cool JQ, only thing is not all of them work right unless my key board is stupid


it is user error. can't use the numbers on the top of ur keyboard. have to use the keypad to the right ♂ ☼ • ▬ ‼ ♪


----------



## texasnra11 (Oct 8, 2012)

*No show jones*

Rip george jones 9-12-31 to 4-26-13 81 saratoga, tx


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Today is my beautiful little girls 1st birthday. This 1st year has gone by waaaay too fast! 








Being goofy with daddy wearing mommies glasses








Alfalfa look








I see you!








Best friends wore eachother out!








"I want some of those crawfish too daddy!"


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

TTMB gathering 08/2010 Sam's Beach


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Son and Daughter. We have another Marine about to graduate from boot camp next week. Proud family.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*the whole crew....*

Joey, Alexandra, Victoria, and Francesca.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

From last night, only a million more to go


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

texacajun said:


> Son and Daughter. We have another Marine about to graduate from boot camp next week. Proud family.


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Hay Hotrod ... You get a new tow truck ?? 

*MB*


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

MB said:


> Hay Hotrod ... You get a new tow truck ??
> 
> *MB*


It looks as if Mont has a little competition, see no 'duck' tape and his guy strap is longer. .

This would be beyond belief, w/o the pics. So 3rd world, looking for a good freeway stretch to come unstrung so the ALL-mighty road authorities can shut all the lanes down for six hours to run their statistics check list.

Great pics MB. Miracles come in strange directions.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

mkk said:


> Its that time again


Which is one of the reasons why I won't eat it.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

This little guy was flying around the station stalls yesterday. Guess the spiderwebs caught up to him as I found him this morning on the floor.

Removed the webs and set him free, though he posed for a pic first to prove that a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.



















Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

boat_money said:


> it is user error. can't use the numbers on the top of ur keyboard. have to use the keypad to the right ♂ ☼ • ▬ ‼ ♪


Duh the red arrow clearly shows to use the number pad. Not user error, did you try the upside down question mark? It comes out looking like a seven on mine and one ot two more don't work right on mine.


----------

